# Winterizing



## rena88651 (Apr 28, 2013)

My cute 9 year old helped me winterize our repurposed play house coop a few days ago and we've had multiple very rainy days ever since. I used very thick contractor plastic over the open air portion of the run to give them an extra place to stay dry in addition to the coop itself. A good old fashioned tarp would have worked too but i could only find dark ones and i wanted the girls to get some light in the cold darker months. They free range in the yard around their house but I've seen them hanging out in the new covered area during downpours. Next I need to deal with lighting. I'm going with rope lights inside their house on a timer.


----------



## rena88651 (Apr 28, 2013)

Here's what it looks like


----------



## rena88651 (Apr 28, 2013)

Shrink wrapped


----------



## 2rain (Jun 2, 2013)

I like your coop!


----------



## rena88651 (Apr 28, 2013)

Thanks!


It's been a great project. My kids wouldn't play in it because of spiders so we ripped the plastic roof off the structure and made it a chicken cottage!


----------



## 2rain (Jun 2, 2013)

rena88651 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> It's been a great project. My kids wouldn't play in it because of spiders so we ripped the plastic roof off the structure and made it a chicken cottage!


Very cool!


----------

